# Great recipe site for shelf sustainable food



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

http://cheftessbakeresse.blogspot.com/search/label/52 jar method

I stumbled on this site today & thought I'd share.


----------



## bridgetscouting (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, I have to agree her site is wonderful. I like the jar meals that she prepares in advance. I have made several of them myself and they are pretty good. I do make some substitutions because I do not own some of the spices that she uses.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the link that is a really good site to wander thru. I have it bookmarked also and will be browsing around more later.


----------



## SimpleJoys (Apr 28, 2012)

It looks really interesting. Thanks!


----------

